# Berechnet PCGH die Leistungsaufnahme falsch?



## Jan77 (20. Juli 2008)

Wusste nicht wohin mit dem Thread, darum hab ich ihn einfach mal hier gepostet

Habe mir vorhin mal das Video "Wissen - So testet PCGH Grafikkarten" von der aktuellen DVD angeschaut, sehr gutes Video. 
Allerdings hat mich die Messung der Leistungsaufnahme verwundert .

Bei Wechselspannung müsste man doch die Formel P = U*I*cos phi anwenden... aber es wird nur mit P = U*I gerechnet (Formel für die Leistung bei Gleichspannung...). Somit ist ja die Leistung, die gemessen wird, immer zu viel da der cos phi <=1 ist.

Außerdem wird in dem Test mit einer Spannung von 220V gerechnet sollten doch normalerweise überall 230V vorhanden sein.

ps: hab gerade Fachabi für E-Technik gemacht, darum ist mir das so ins Auge gesprungen

Gruß Jan77


----------



## Leopardgecko (20. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, wird die Formel P=U*I*cos phi nur bei der Leistungsberechnung mit Phasenverschiebung (mehrphasige Verbraucher) angewendet, also bei z.B. Drehstrommotoren.
Für eine Leistungsberechnung (phasengleicher) einphasiger Verbraucher, wie beim PC, verwendet man daher die selbe Formel, wie für Gleichspannung.

Warum PCGH allerdings mit 220V rechnet, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (20. Juli 2008)

Es wird hier immer die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme(Scheinleistung, weil das ja die ist die dein Konto belastet  ) des PCs gemessen und die berechnet sich, genau wie im Gleichstromkreis mit P=UxI 
Wenn man den Realverbrauch des Systems ohne Leistungverluste haben will, dann würde man das cos Phi dazu nehmen 
Warum 220Vund nicht 230V genommen wurden sind weiß ich nicht, aber, da die Leute von PCGH ein Multimeter zum messen nehmen, sind die 220V sicherlich ein ermittelter Wert. Zudem sind ja Schwankungen im Bereich von +/-10% zugelassen, darum kann es gut sein das nur 220V anliegen.

MFG


----------



## Jan77 (20. Juli 2008)

Danke für die Antworten
@Leopardgecko: Die Formel mit cos phi dürfte richtig sein, da ich damit ja die Verschiebung zwischen Strom und Spannung berücksichtige. 
In Wikipedia sind hierzu auch ganz interessante Artikel u.A. Blindleistung â€“ Wikipedia

@Rain_in_may84: Vom Zähler wird nur die Wirkleistung gezählt. Aber wenn die Wirklich mit der Scheinleistung rechnen, müsste man wenigstens die richtige einheit VA und nicht W angeben. Aber bei der Spannung hast du natürlich recht, dass die auch gewisse toleranzen hat. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass genau glatt 220V ermittelt wurden^^


----------



## v3rtex (20. Juli 2008)

@Jan77

Du weißt ja nicht genau was die Rechner in der PCGH Redaktion aus dem Netz ziehen, wenn da auf jeder Maschine F@H läuft  
Da ist es gut möglich dass die Spannung leicht zusammenbricht.

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die Formel für die Scheinleitung richtig, da man ja schließlich den Verlust in Wärme mit einbeziehen möchte. Je nach Bauteilen gibt es immer Unterschiede in der Effizienz usw.
Mein Leistungsmesser am PC rechnet übrigens auch mit P = U x I

Daher würden Netzteile mit hohem Wirkungsgrad weniger "Scheinleistung" aufnehmen als Andere mit schlechtem Wirkungsgrad.

Warm die allerdings W anstatt VA angeben kann ich mir nicht erklären.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. Juli 2008)

Jan77 schrieb:


> Wusste nicht wohin mit dem Thread, darum hab ich ihn einfach mal hier gepostet
> 
> Habe mir vorhin mal das Video "Wissen - So testet PCGH Grafikkarten" von der aktuellen DVD angeschaut, sehr gutes Video.
> Allerdings hat mich die Messung der Leistungsaufnahme verwundert .
> ...



Was die 220 Volt angeht, muss ich dir Recht geben, da wurde die Messung vereinfacht gezeigt, um das Video nicht unnötig in die Länge zu ziehen. Tatsächlich messen wir vor jedem Messvorgang auch die Spannung... die schwankt sehr stark und liegt in unserem Testlabor meistens bei 223 Volt - 230 Volt habe ich noch nie gemessen. Noch einfacher funktioniert die Messung mit einem Stromkostenmessgerät - hier wird die Leistungsaufnahme dann direkt in Watt angezeigt.


----------

